# inexpensive snow camo



## kabic (Jan 4, 2017)

First time I went calling I felt like sticking out like a sore thumb in my camouflage jacket surrounded by snow, so I decided I needed some snow camo, I wanted something inexpensive, so decided to go the surplus military route.

After doing some looking around I wanted to get a German suit that is white and has pine needle splotches, but I couldn't find it at a price I liked.

http://www.militaryclothing.com/German-Army-Bundeswehr-Snow-Suit-2-pieces.aspx

They also sell on Amazon and a comment there said it was made in China.

There is also a poncho version, but was't sure I would like it.

http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/319556/military-surplus-german-poncho-snow-camo

I decided to go the czech over whites route.

http://www.militaryclothing.com/Czech-Slovakian-Snowjacket-WHITE.aspx

http://www.militaryclothing.com/Czech-Slovakian-Snowpants-WHITE.aspx

Package arrived today. This stuff is kind of an off white color (see picture below compared to piece of white paper.)

I'm about 6 foot, 240 lbs and got the 62" inch chest\28" inch sleeves. Pulled the jacket over my winter hunting coat and am glad I didn't get anything smaller. I believe the fit over the jacket is about perfect, but will know more when I go hunting with it.

I haven't tried the pants yet but I got the 48X30. Hopefully they will fit over my insulated coveralls.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

heres a pic of my winter camo

got it at cabelas.it fits over my insulated bibs and jacket


----------



## kabic (Jan 4, 2017)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> heres a pic of my winter camo
> 
> got it at cabelas.it fits over my insulated bibs and jacket
> 
> ...


Looks like they are on sale right now to


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kabic said:


> Looks like they are on sale right now to


ive had mine fr several years now

wife got them for me one year for xmas

works great if you hunt in a brushy area when theres snow


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

This is what I use by the time you sit down your feet won't show
http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/319556/military-surplus-german-poncho-snow-camo


----------



## kabic (Jan 4, 2017)

pokeyjeeper said:


> This is what I use by the time you sit down your feet won't show
> http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/319556/military-surplus-german-poncho-snow-camo


How do you like it? I was afraid of a lot fabric motion when I moved my arms.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Here is a pic of my snow camo I wear. It's a thin over set that blends. Just remember that there is nothing that is perfectly white. There will be shadows and it's best to have some of the white be broken up. Although camo helps, I feel that it's more about movement than anything. You can have the best camo in the world, but it won't do you much good if you are movin around and drawing attention to yourself.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I like it it was cheap I throw the back of it over my seat and let it hang down so it covers me and the chair it is big tho is a smaller guy may need to take it in some


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Also look at mo mo's picture see how his left arm sticks out against the dark tree it's not a bad thing until you move first Coyote's I called in both came within 40 yards of me and I was wearing mossy oak camo and backed up to a snow covered bush they never seen me until it was too late just brake up your out line and don't move around on set and you'll blend in


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

White painters coveralls, 5 or 10 bucks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I once used an old white bed sheet as a poncho, it worked for elk.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There are lots of colors of white here and what the others have said is true.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I still just use a white bed sheet.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Most of our trees and brush are evergreen so no problem, lol


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

pokeyjeeper said:


> This is what I use by the time you sit down your feet won't show
> http://ads.midwayusa.com/product/319556/military-surplus-german-poncho-snow-camo


+1. Cheap and easy to take on and off.


----------



## dan300mag (Jan 22, 2018)

hassell said:


> White painters coveralls, 5 or 10 bucks.


Think Ill go shopping for those coveralls can t beat the price


----------

